# GOING BROKE-NEW DRIVER



## Vince1968 (Nov 30, 2015)

Hello. 
Please help. I have been driving for Uber for around five days, & I seem to be having lots of trouble picking up fares. I live in the South New Jersey area near Atlantic City. I don't know whether it is because there are not enough passengers around, or it is because I am doing something wrong? 

Today I am actually driving into Philadelphia to see if I can pick up more riders? I'm actually driving an hour from my home to see if I can make some money driving for Uber? Maybe there are more riders in Philadelphia than where I currently reside? In any event please let me know if I am doing something wrong or it is just that there are not enough riders in my home area? And does it pay for me to drive an hour away to work for a few hours if in Philadelphia, and if there are enough riders in Philly to make it worth it? 
Thank you for your help
Vince


----------



## Alexander (Oct 24, 2014)

Driving significant distances to get rides is generally not a good idea, given that the gas and wear & tear expenditures on your vehicle, not to mention time, will probably make any profits from rides received in your destination minimal (and that is assuming you even get a significant number of rides).

Keep in mind that November and December are slowish months for ride-sharing, and I cannot comment specifically on Jersey-area drivership. You might want to check the New Jersey city forums (bottom of the main forum page, under 'Geographical').

General strategies include finding an area that has hotels, malls, universities, clubs, bars, or otherwise is populated by a youngish crowd that frequents such establishments and is more in tune with on-demand services via apps. Here in San Diego, for example, weekend nights are dominated by the bar/club/restaurant scene in PB/Downtown (and to a lesser extent, OB), so I find a central spot to chill and wait for a call. After dropping off that call, unless it is in a dead area where I know that it is highly unlikely to receive a ping, I'll find another spot to hang out until the next call. You generally want to minimize your dead miles (i.e., miles that you do not get paid for), which hearkens back to my original point of not driving around too much without a fare. If you live near Atlantic City, you probably should be getting people Ubering to casinos from time to time (I'm guessing), so if you're not getting those pings, it might because you're simply geographically isolated, such that most of the pings are going to those surrounding you.

Asides from that, at the end of the day, it may simply be that your market, like San Diego, is saturated with drivers and there are not enough riders to go around. Have you applied for Lyft? Postmates? Maybe consider adding these to your repertoire to boost earnings.


----------



## Alexander (Oct 24, 2014)

Lulz...yeah just drive an hour into Philly and an hour back everyday and work until 3 am just to pay for your gas, insurance, and lost time. Great idea.


----------



## JerseyBoy911 (Nov 14, 2015)

Alexander said:


> Lulz...yeah just drive an hour into Philly and an hour back everyday and work until 3 am just to pay for your gas, insurance, and lost time. Great idea.


Well is he driving a 5.0 jeep chreeokee ...or a compact. I drive more than an hour a nite in my 3 year old accord with not so good tires and I still only spend 15 bucks to top off my tank after starting with a full one (@1.77 a gallon)

And that is what I talked about calculations...yo chill out with the unhelpful sarcasm. He asked for advice man.. smdh


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

It's not really sarcasm if its true.


----------



## Vince1968 (Nov 30, 2015)

Hey Jersey Boy...

You are absolutely right! I drove into Philly last night for the first time. I got there at about 3:30 a.m. and from 3:45 until 8:30 this morning I was nonstop driving and picking up Fares. It was definitely worth it and I didn't even know where the heck I was going most of the time. I just will probably have to invest in a smaller car, because I now have a minivan and I cannot risk it breaking down in Philly then leaving my family with no way to get around? 

Has anybody tried the Bama leasing options? It looks like a pretty good deal and they do all the maintenance for you for free? Most of the rides that I got in Philly, in fact all of the rides I got in Philly, and I'm talking about it nonstop from the time I got there to the time I left, were single person rides anyway. So I don't really think I would lose out that much if I didn't bring my minivan and brought they newer more reliable car. What do you guys think?


----------



## 88dho (Nov 5, 2015)

I think you need to read above.. Traveling long distances to get paid . 1 hour to Philly. what happens when you get a ride from center city to west chester . You would be traveling out further west and then dead head back into the city or even worse dead head back to AC? This will make you broke faster than playing $50.00 black jack in AC with $300 bucks bank roll. Don't invest in uber . Does UBEr invest in you ? They take 25% rake in every transaction. the cost of you to drive from AC to philly does uber share 25% of the expenses? I think the only way you will make money in AC is driving in the summertime in Ocean city, avalon , stone harbour, when the college kids are in town drinking


----------



## Vince1968 (Nov 30, 2015)

Really?

90 dollars in 5 hours? Not worth it? I spent 8 in tolls and about 10 in gas. I dont know. Is it worth it?


----------



## Digits (Sep 17, 2015)

Why not move to Philly if that's where money is.. driving 2hrs of your dead mile time is not such a great idea on a long term basis. You tried it and it worked,so now do your math and make appropriate decisions. To make any business profitable,you must look at ways to cut on the cost of operating it... Else it's more of a charity work. Don't forget 2hrs of your time is worth about $35 plus $5 worth of gas burnt everyday.We will leave the extra wear and tear on your car for now.Work the math for a month and see if it's a smart business practice.


----------



## numbakrunch (Sep 22, 2015)

Vince1968 said:


> Hey Jersey Boy...
> 
> You are absolutely right! I drove into Philly last night for the first time. I got there at about 3:30 a.m. and from 3:45 until 8:30 this morning I was nonstop driving and picking up Fares. It was definitely worth it and I didn't even know where the heck I was going most of the time. I just will probably have to invest in a smaller car, because I now have a minivan and I cannot risk it breaking down in Philly then leaving my family with no way to get around?
> 
> Has anybody tried the Bama leasing options? It looks like a pretty good deal and they do all the maintenance for you for free? Most of the rides that I got in Philly, in fact all of the rides I got in Philly, and I'm talking about it nonstop from the time I got there to the time I left, were single person rides anyway. So I don't really think I would lose out that much if I didn't bring my minivan and brought they newer more reliable car. What do you guys think?


I would stay away from any leasing options especially those offered by Uber. Don't get stuck with a lease once you realize you're not making jack driving for Uber.

2008-2010 Corolla/Civic or a low cost vehicle for rideshare will do the trick. Don't go buy a brand new car to use for Uber.


----------



## Vince1968 (Nov 30, 2015)

So if you guys don't mind, what is a average night for you? What I mean is how much per hour? Forget about gas and tolls and everything else I don't really care about that right now. I just want to know as far as with Uber fares how much is a good night to you? Maybe my making $90 in 5 hours isnt really that good? Maybe you guys speak from experience and making way more and that's why? I'm not trying to be sarcastic I'm really wants to know. Also, I didn't get any surge time. I don't know why that was? I guess I just wasn't looking up to pick up or drop off in an area that was surging? But maybe next time I'm in those areas right? And as far as moving to Philly, I cannot. My main job is in the South Jersey area and it would be brutal is for me to move do Philly because then I would still have to drive to South Jersey 5 days a week absolutely.


----------



## numbakrunch (Sep 22, 2015)

Every market is different but based on what I have seen, earning are going down hill.


----------



## JerseyBoy911 (Nov 14, 2015)

Vince1968 said:


> Really?
> 
> 90 dollars in 5 hours? Not worth it? I spent 8 in tolls and about 10 in gas. I dont know. Is it worth it?


Lol, yea, see you responded to his post for me lol

The minivan helps A LOT for the bar scene but for during the weekday...not so much from what XL drivers have told me. So yea, look into getting a beater. I suggest a Toyota or Honda as those can go forever so if you get one with 150 mileage it wouldn't matter much

If you can't move to Philly, it's understandable but id certainly consider it...the drive will kill you eventually. But, there is always AC in the summer! Lol


----------



## JerseyBoy911 (Nov 14, 2015)

Ok well if Uber/Lyft if is your secondary income the my suggestion is used that minivan for the weekend! Oh and for Eagles games! That's when it surges and also ur not traveling two hours everyday.


----------



## 88dho (Nov 5, 2015)

Dude:
Everyone is trying to help you here and point out the obvious. The short term gain of 90 bucks in 5 hours sounds like $18.00 bucks an hour. the the extra will kill you. Gas, tolls, brakes, time away from family , insurance. and one guy pointed out it is slowing down. being new to uber is the teaser your first week your going to be busy and go into the haze of money. but wait until week three when ur ratings drop and u slow down. I can see me aggregate time versus money fall tremendously. I have gotten to a point is to drop off and wait around. Don't drive around looking for a pax


----------



## Lepke (Oct 24, 2014)

Keep the minivan. Go work AC and the AC airport. It's fishing, if you do it right you could catch a big one. 

Go to the New Jersey section of UPnet to talk to jersey drivers.


----------



## FrankMartin (Nov 27, 2015)

working uber is about knowing where/when to wait for the long-haul rides on the highway. think about it - driving around-town what mph are you getting ... maybe 15, with all the stoplights, stopsigns, congestion and speedbumps? earning 88cents (.8*1.1) a mile translates to $13/hour if you can stay hired 100% of the time, which is unlikely even if you get pings with no downtime because you have to deadhead to the pickup. we get $3.20 on min-fare jobs, so you would need to do 4 of those an hour to equal the single drive around-town for an hour job, which might be possible in high population density areas. so your inclination to drive to philly is not wrong. however, driving on the highway at 60mph pays about $53/hour (.8*1.10 * 60, where i drive.) so one hour-long drive on the highway = 17 min-fare jobs. which would you prefer?

my tip: google your vicinity for high wealth-per-capita areas- you probably know a few. you'd be friggin surprised how many of the 1% want an uberX to drive them instead of a chauffer driven limo.


----------



## Vince1968 (Nov 30, 2015)

Hey. You guys are all great! Thanks a lot. You giving me a lot here to think about. The weekend idea for the minivan is a good one Thank You Jersey boy. Also the breakdown of me having to be hired just about all the time to be able to make money doing it in the city is also something to think about. I'm actually on my way back there now to make a second go at it. But you alright. What it seems like I will do is just drive to Philly if I just absolutely have nothing to do and make a little bit of extra money. But for a normal day I will just spend it with my family and wait for the weekends when there are Eagles games and people are going out. I'll just try to stay up all day and all night and work the whole weekend. It is really hard for me lately because I am having serious financial troubles in do need the money. I understand all of your point, but without the money I am in a real bad spot right now.

And by the way, there is absolutely nothing in South Jersey! Nothing! Over the Thanksgiving holiday I did a little bit, but yesterday and the day before I was online for more than 10 hours each day and got two fares one day and one for the next. and I was doing some serious fishing in Atlantic City by the casinos and by the airport. So if I'm going to make a go at this I have to really put myself out there.

Thanks


----------



## Nuke (Dec 18, 2014)

"All good things come to those who are patient"
It was a holiday last week. Be patient. You will be bombarded by pings soon.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

Vince1968 said:


> Hello.
> Please help. I have been driving for Uber for around five days, & I seem to be having lots of trouble picking up fares. I live in the South New Jersey area near Atlantic City. I don't know whether it is because there are not enough passengers around, or it is because I am doing something wrong?
> 
> Today I am actually driving into Philadelphia to see if I can pick up more riders? I'm actually driving an hour from my home to see if I can make some money driving for Uber? Maybe there are more riders in Philadelphia than where I currently reside? In any event please let me know if I am doing something wrong or it is just that there are not enough riders in my home area? And does it pay for me to drive an hour away to work for a few hours if in Philadelphia, and if there are enough riders in Philly to make it worth it?
> ...


Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Vince1968 (Nov 30, 2015)

Yes it was a holiday last week. So are you saying that that's why I got some business last week? And then how can you say I will be bombarded with things going forward if it is no longer a holiday week? I don't understand it please let me know? Do you really think that I will be all of a sudden getting a bunch of rides in my home area if I just wait around? I've been doing that too much already. How do you explain the fact that as soon as I crossed the bridge on my phone blows up?


----------



## Vince1968 (Nov 30, 2015)

Thanks Txchick!


----------



## nuggetnut (Sep 28, 2015)

If you did Philly from say 8pm to 4am Fri, Sat, Sun, you should make enough to justify the travel compared to the A/C area. You will learn the city and the best place to hang. Lots of surges over the weekends, but don't chase them. Working those hours should still give you some time with the family. You won't get rich, but may help out your situation some.. Good Luck


----------



## Lepke (Oct 24, 2014)

Vince1968 said:


> Hey. You guys are all great! Thanks a lot. You giving me a lot here to think about. The weekend idea for the minivan is a good one Thank You Jersey boy. Also the breakdown of me having to be hired just about all the time to be able to make money doing it in the city is also something to think about. I'm actually on my way back there now to make a second go at it. But you alright. What it seems like I will do is just drive to Philly if I just absolutely have nothing to do and make a little bit of extra money. But for a normal day I will just spend it with my family and wait for the weekends when there are Eagles games and people are going out. I'll just try to stay up all day and all night and work the whole weekend. It is really hard for me lately because I am having serious financial troubles in do need the money. I understand all of your point, but without the money I am in a real bad spot right now.
> 
> And by the way, there is absolutely nothing in South Jersey! Nothing! Over the Thanksgiving holiday I did a little bit, but yesterday and the day before I was online for more than 10 hours each day and got two fares one day and one for the next. and I was doing some serious fishing in Atlantic City by the casinos and by the airport. So if I'm going to make a go at this I have to really put myself out there.
> 
> Thanks


I'm going to ask you a stupid question. Did it occur to you to go to Avalon or someplace like that the night before Thanksgiving? You should have made bank this past weekend had you gone to areas with bars. 
Oh and just so you know if they request an uberx and they put five people in your minivan at the end of the ride you request a fare review and tell uber you had more than four passenger.

To be perfectly honest newbies pîss me off. 
Common sense is an uncommon virtue among uber drivers and especially new uber drivers.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

Lepke said:


> I'm going to ask you a stupid question. Did it occur to you to go to Avalon or someplace like that the night before Thanksgiving? You should have made bank this past weekend had you gone to areas with bars.
> Oh and just so you know if they request an uberx and they put five people in your minivan at the end of the ride you request a fare review and tell uber you had more than four passenger.
> 
> To be perfectly honest newbies pîss me off.
> Common sense is an uncommon virtue among uber drivers and especially new uber drivers.


Mini Van = uberXL and you have uberXL in your market.

You have to learn your market. Thanksgiving Holiday is not a typical holiday and therefore not close to a typical work weekday or weekend. What's typical for your market, I have no idea. Research it by reading UP City Forum for your area.

Common on weekends on Fri/Sat nights 
- people in residential communities go out to dinner and out for drinks. Need to learn timing for your market when those potential Riders want to leave home. Would being patient and getting someone in your neighborhood wanting to go to a restaurant/bar area be beneficial for you early in the evening?

- now you are in an area that has Restaurant/Bars. You either stay there early in the evening on a weekend or not.
- then it's potential Riders either going from restaurants to bars/clubs
- then it's potential Riders going from bars/clubs to home
- then it's potential Riders going from home (hookups) to their actual home

Early AMs 
- 4am - ?? can be trips from Residential Areas to Airports
- A bit later it can be trips from Residential Areas to work
- Or maybe your market develops with Residential to a Train Stop?

Try thinking like you're single and going out for the weekend.
Or you're a professional businessperson and you travel/fly a lot
Or you're a couple and want to go to a nice restaurant on Fri/Sat or brunch
on Sunday, drink and not worry about driving

There is no one way. Depends on your market, how long Uber has been in that market, and if you live in a Residential Area or Downtown Business District, etc...

But no matter what, track your expenses. Maximize what you make and try to minimize your expenses.

Also, after only one week, think and plan, and do what if I do this or what if I get a different vehicle. But wait a bit, use your Van for now, and get some more experience. Don't base this off of 5 days of the Thanksgiving Holiday.


----------



## Lepke (Oct 24, 2014)

SCdave said:


> Mini Van = uberXL and you have uberXL in your market.
> 
> You have to learn your market. Thanksgiving Holiday is not a typical holiday and therefore not close to a typical work weekday or weekend. What's typical for your market, I have no idea. Research it by reading UP City Forum for your area.
> 
> ...


I'm more or less in his market.
Yes we definitely have uber XL here. He should have gone to the New Jersey section of this forum before he ever signed up for uber. He would have known what to expect and he would have gotten some advice on how to work it. Unfortunately most new drivers do absolutely no research before they get started.


----------



## Vince1968 (Nov 30, 2015)

Lepke said:


> I'm going to ask you a stupid question. Did it occur to you to go to Avalon or someplace like that the night before Thanksgiving? You should have made bank this past weekend had you gone to areas with bars.
> Oh and just so you know if they request an uberx and they put five people in your minivan at the end of the ride you request a fare review and tell uber you had more than four passenger.
> 
> To be perfectly honest newbies pîss me off.
> Common sense is an uncommon virtue among uber drivers and especially new uber drivers.


----------



## Vince1968 (Nov 30, 2015)

Did that...Made decent bread...


----------



## Vince1968 (Nov 30, 2015)

Wow... Listen I did what I could in the time I had to research. There is no "MY CITY" to look up.

If you dont want to give me advice than cool. Just move on then right? Thanks for the info just the same...


----------



## Lepke (Oct 24, 2014)

Vince1968 said:


> Wow... Listen I did what I could in the time I had to research. There is no "MY CITY" to look up.
> 
> If you dont want to give me advice than cool. Just move on then right? Thanks for the info just the same...


I'm trying to tell you to come to the New Jersey section. There's a bunch of New Jersey drivers who hang out there who can help you out.


----------



## Lepke (Oct 24, 2014)

https://uberpeople.net/forums/NewJersey/


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

Vince1968 said:


> Wow... Listen I did what I could in the time I had to research. There is no "MY CITY" to look up.
> 
> If you dont want to give me advice than cool. Just move on then right? Thanks for the info just the same...


Deep breath and relax. Having money problems sucks for any and all. Read everything, digest the info, make best decision for you and your family, make mistakes, correct mistakes, keep notebook and track good and bad areas, keep reading online, and drive safely since your family wants to see Dad home safely.

Also, keep looking for other OnDemand Type work were you can use your vehicle and other work both Part and Full time. Your market is on the high end of uberx / uberXL rates at this time, plan like they will drop in the near future and when they drop, I mean you will get a 24 hr notice by email, seriously.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

Vince1968 said:


> Really?
> 
> 90 dollars in 5 hours? Not worth it? I spent 8 in tolls and about 10 in gas. I dont know. Is it worth it?


Uhm, well only you can answer this question for yourself, so I will ask you another. But first let's do a math problem:
$90-$18 = $72 net
$72/7 hours (you drove an hour ea. way empty) = $*10.29/hr for your efforts*.
And we haven't even considered other longer term costs such as depreciation, maintenance or liabilities.

My question to you thus, is there no work available to you in AC at $12-13/hr wages? Some people think Ubering is "worth it" if they make any $ at all. Perhaps because they have zero options or they really, really love driving. Now you know how much revenue one can make being "busy" for that many hours. Since it won't realistically get much better than that, the question is are you satisfied with your results? If so, GUber on guy!


----------



## Ubernice (Nov 6, 2015)

In uber you're a ic or business owner, and like any other business when you start it you have to have a cushion that allows you to absorb a couple weeks of losses until you really begin to see profits
Do you know that in the first year of operations fed ex loosed 10 millions; just in the first year
So you need to be prepare obviously in a minor scale in order to succeed 
Lmao


----------



## Alexander (Oct 24, 2014)

JerseyBoy911 said:


> Well is he driving a 5.0 jeep chreeokee ...or a compact. I drive more than an hour a nite in my 3 year old accord with not so good tires and I still only spend 15 bucks to top off my tank after starting with a full one (@1.77 a gallon)
> 
> And that is what I talked about calculations...yo chill out with the unhelpful sarcasm. He asked for advice man.. smdh


No, you chill buddy. The guy asked for advice, yes, and I'm COMMENTING ON THE ADVICE YOU GAVE HIM, as in it was SH*T ADVICE. GOT THAT? You can disagree all you want, but don't imply that someone should keep quiet when they disagree with another person's advice. If you want to pack on 2 hours of dead time each day you drive, with the attendant costs in gas, maintenance, stress, risk of accidents, etc., go right ahead. It's the most idiotic thing I've heard this month.


----------



## FrankMartin (Nov 27, 2015)

Vince1968 said:


> Hello.
> Please help. I have been driving for Uber for around five days, & I seem to be having lots of trouble picking up fares. I live in the South New Jersey area near Atlantic City. I don't know whether it is because there are not enough passengers around, or it is because I am doing something wrong?
> 
> Today I am actually driving into Philadelphia to see if I can pick up more riders? I'm actually driving an hour from my home to see if I can make some money driving for Uber? Maybe there are more riders in Philadelphia than where I currently reside? In any event please let me know if I am doing something wrong or it is just that there are not enough riders in my home area? And does it pay for me to drive an hour away to work for a few hours if in Philadelphia, and if there are enough riders in Philly to make it worth it?
> ...


Hi vince, one more tip I picked up in 5-Star class- PRINCETON is a hotspot that is probably near you. Most of the Jersey hotspots are north of you: Hoboken, Jersey City,Newark,Montclair,morriston,new brunswick,princeton,hackensack was the list I have


----------



## tacomaseaguy1972 (Nov 6, 2014)

Vince1968 said:


> Hey Jersey Boy...
> 
> You are absolutely right! I drove into Philly last night for the first time. I got there at about 3:30 a.m. and from 3:45 until 8:30 this morning I was nonstop driving and picking up Fares. It was definitely worth it and I didn't even know where the heck I was going most of the time. I just will probably have to invest in a smaller car, because I now have a minivan and I cannot risk it breaking down in Philly then leaving my family with no way to get around?
> 
> Has anybody tried the Bama leasing options? It looks like a pretty good deal and they do all the maintenance for you for free? Most of the rides that I got in Philly, in fact all of the rides I got in Philly, and I'm talking about it nonstop from the time I got there to the time I left, were single person rides anyway. So I don't really think I would lose out that much if I didn't bring my minivan and brought they newer more reliable car. What do you guys think?


You might want to try the xchange lease much better option to try it out an d be able to get out without much pain ..
Not sure if it is available where you guys are at but for West coast seems like the best of the bad options


----------



## JerseyBoy911 (Nov 14, 2015)

Vince1968 said:


> Hey. You guys are all great! Thanks a lot. You giving me a lot here to think about. The weekend idea for the minivan is a good one Thank You Jersey boy. Also the breakdown of me having to be hired just about all the time to be able to make money doing it in the city is also something to think about. I'm actually on my way back there now to make a second go at it. But you alright. What it seems like I will do is just drive to Philly if I just absolutely have nothing to do and make a little bit of extra money. But for a normal day I will just spend it with my family and wait for the weekends when there are Eagles games and people are going out. I'll just try to stay up all day and all night and work the whole weekend. It is really hard for me lately because I am having serious financial troubles in do need the money. I understand all of your point, but without the money I am in a real bad spot right now.
> 
> And by the way, there is absolutely nothing in South Jersey! Nothing! Over the Thanksgiving holiday I did a little bit, but yesterday and the day before I was online for more than 10 hours each day and got two fares one day and one for the next. and I was doing some serious fishing in Atlantic City by the casinos and by the airport. So if I'm going to make a go at this I have to really put myself out there.
> 
> Thanks


I'm guessing New Years Eve all day in AC will bring in Bank! Also maybe days before Christmas at the AC airport, but with your Minivan, try and hold out for UberXL...but not always gonna get an XL but when you do it can help boost your earnings a bit.

again, The drive to Philly, calculate everything, Download an app like sherpashare to keep track of miles and gas, you wnat to be sure its all worth, there will be days you wont make anything. This like any business, is a gamble everyday you work it.


----------



## JerseyBoy911 (Nov 14, 2015)

tacomaseaguy1972 said:


> You might want to try the xchange lease much better option to try it out an d be able to get out without much pain ..
> Not sure if it is available where you guys are at but for West coast seems like the best of the bad options


 xchange lease?? no don't think we do, what is that??


----------



## JerseyBoy911 (Nov 14, 2015)

FrankMartin said:


> Hi vince, one more tip I picked up in 5-Star class- PRINCETON is a hotspot that is probably near you. Most of the Jersey hotspots are north of you: Hoboken, Jersey City,Newark,Montclair,morriston,new brunswick,princeton,hackensack was the list I have


Hackensack is crap, fake surges...he other you named are some good, some not so good IMO


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

Alexander said:


> No, you chill buddy. The guy asked for advice, yes, and I'm COMMENTING ON THE ADVICE YOU GAVE HIM, as in it was SH*T ADVICE. GOT THAT? You can disagree all you want, but don't imply that someone should keep quiet when they disagree with another person's advice. If you want to pack on 2 hours of dead time each day you drive, with the attendant costs in gas, maintenance, stress, risk of accidents, etc., go right ahead. It's the most idiotic thing I've heard this month.


I agree with you in principal. But read deeper in these forums. This doesn't even crack the top ten list of idiotic things posted here. Jmho.


----------



## Uberduberdoo (Oct 22, 2015)

Vince1968 said:


> Hey Jersey Boy...
> 
> You are absolutely right! I drove into Philly last night for the first time. I got there at about 3:30 a.m. and from 3:45 until 8:30 this morning I was nonstop driving and picking up Fares. It was definitely worth it and I didn't even know where the heck I was going most of the time. I just will probably have to invest in a smaller car, because I now have a minivan and I cannot risk it breaking down in Philly then leaving my family with no way to get around?
> 
> Has anybody tried the Bama leasing options? It looks like a pretty good deal and they do all the maintenance for you for free? Most of the rides that I got in Philly, in fact all of the rides I got in Philly, and I'm talking about it nonstop from the time I got there to the time I left, were single person rides anyway. So I don't really think I would lose out that much if I didn't bring my minivan and brought they newer more reliable car. What do you guys think?


Bama leasing will cost you dearly. For a newer vehicle it will be $400-$500 per month, on a weekly program, you may be looking at $15k in milage fees at the end of the lease term, and zero residual value. They only include 35k miles per year. To make money on top of the lease payment, gas, and insurance, you have to drive daily, thus 1500 to 2000 or more miles a week .. if a newer vehicle is what you want, a better option would be to buy a used hybrid 2 to 3 years old, finance completely, same or less monthly payment over 60 months. At the end of term, you still have the vehicle with residual value.


----------



## Lepke (Oct 24, 2014)

JerseyBoy911 said:


> Hackensack is crap, fake surges...he other you named are some good, some not so good IMO


Hackensack is way too far for him anyway. He is down in Egg Harbor and doesn't seem to understand how uber works down there. A lot of new drivers think that they are going to get one right after another and that it's easy to make the big money that uber advertises. He has still not sought the advice of drivers who work South Jersey.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Vince1968 said:


> 90 dollars in 5 hours? Not worth it? I spent 8 in tolls and about 10 in gas. I dont know. Is it worth it?


It was 7 hours. You need to include the time to get there and home. That is $90 for 7 hours of time, with tolls, gas and Uber fees accounted for? $90 net?

Avoid going taking on debt to drive TNC. Leasing a vehicle is a burden best avoided. Set aside a nice nest egg which would include your $1,000 deductible or money for emergency repair work and stick with what you got. You may not stick with Uber for long.

Also, spend some time learning Philly. If you don't know where you are a need to rely heavily on your GPS, in my opinion, you are a bit more likely to have an accident. I base that on being in a small college town with lots of visiting Uber drivers who fly blind via their GPS. They makes lots of driving errors such as wrong way down one ways, running lights.

Learn Philly then drive there, it is safer for you.


----------



## JerseyBoy911 (Nov 14, 2015)

Alexander said:


> No, you chill buddy. The guy asked for advice, yes, and I'm COMMENTING ON THE ADVICE YOU GAVE HIM, as in it was SH*T ADVICE. GOT THAT? You can disagree all you want, but don't imply that someone should keep quiet when they disagree with another person's advice. If you want to pack on 2 hours of dead time each day you drive, with the attendant costs in gas, maintenance, stress, risk of accidents, etc., go right ahead. It's the most idiotic thing I've heard this month.


So angry. ..you seeing someone for that? Haha


----------



## Eddyyong66 (May 14, 2015)

Guys, i solute all of u who has been trying to help this guy..
but plz, let him figure it out himself by researching the forum and testing new area at different hours to figure out where are the hot spots are instead of asking stupid questions. At least , that what I did and I have been doing ok.


----------



## Lepke (Oct 24, 2014)

Eddyyong66 said:


> Guys, i solute all of u who has been trying to help this guy..
> but plz, let him figure it out himself by researching the forum and testing new area at different hours to figure out where are the hot spots are instead of asking stupid questions. At least , that what I did and I have been doing ok.


Drivers in the New Jersey section would help him out because so few uber drivers come to this forum or any other form for that matter. Uber is technically illegal in New Jersey and new drivers do absolutely stupid things that bring negative attention to us all. So if a new New Jersey driver finds his way to the New Jersey section of Uber people then we are willing to help them out to some extent. That being said I don't think the original poster actually wants help.


----------



## Vince1968 (Nov 30, 2015)

Eddyyong66 said:


> Guys, i solute all of u who has been trying to help this guy..
> but plz, let him figure it out himself by researching the forum and testing new area at different hours to figure out where are the hot spots are instead of asking stupid questions. At least , that what I did and I have been doing ok.


If you're gonna insult me please do it with some assemblence of correct grammar and spelling. What a joke. Stupid questions? "Solute"


----------



## Eddyyong66 (May 14, 2015)

I


Vince1968 said:


> If you're gonna insult me please do it with some assemblence of correct grammar and spelling. What a joke. Stupid questions? "Solute"


Look dude..u are clueless and stupid ..yeah I might have some spelling and grammar problem but guess what ..u ain't make shit by ubering...seriously tho ,with that many people who were trying to help u and what are ur responses like?
No wonder u are broke and continue to stubborn and defensive ! Have a wonderful day!


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Vince1968 said:


> If you're gonna insult me please do it with some assemblence of correct grammar and spelling. What a joke. Stupid questions? "Solute"


Speaking of "correct grammar and spelling," did you mean "semblance?"


----------



## NJ_PATS FAN (Oct 23, 2015)

Vince1968 said:


> Really?
> 
> 90 dollars in 5 hours? Not worth it? I spent 8 in tolls and about 10 in gas. I dont know. Is it worth it?


I assume $90 was gross fare. Your pre-cost net was probably $60-65 (I am assuming 25%Uber cut since you are new). 5 hrs plus 2 hrs commute to and from Philly, that is 7 hrs. Minus $8 toll and $10 gas, you were making $45 in these 7 hrs. You tell me, is it worth it? I say hell NO--and this does not even include wear and tear on your car. My suggestion is, try a few more weeks; if you cannot improve the outcome (at least $15 per hr after all costs), then stop!!


----------



## Vince1968 (Nov 30, 2015)

Older Chauffeur said:


> Speaking of "correct grammar and spelling," did you mean "semblance?"


Correct. Smh. 
But point is that I have continously thanked all for the help and advice. You guys have been great! I don't understand the insults at me though? I am just a beginner. And I'm sorry if I didn't do everything the way I should have? But I'm not trying to make any enemies here. I have been polite and respectful and I'm just trying to learn the ropes? I have taken mostly everybody's advice. I have gone to the New Jersey forum. I have contacted Uber directly. I have also listened to you guys. So I really was hesitant when I even joined the forum to ask questions because I see how some people are treated if others don't like the way they question things or there question in general? But all in all I really want to thank everybody for your help! I meant no disrespect and I don't think I did disrespect anyone here? I appreciate the kind words that those have offered, and for those who have been impatient and ridiculed me, don't you have better things to do with your time? I mean you actually spent your time replying to someone whose question you thought was stupid. And then instead of helping me you just wasted your time by insulting me? I just don't get it? I will learn my way. It's only been a few days. Yes I am having financial problems. But I am trying to do something about that too. Save your smartass comments for someone else?


----------



## Vince1968 (Nov 30, 2015)

By the way... I made 298 on Monday-Tuesday into Wed morning. About 20 hours total including commute. It is a drag taking that ride out there. But I have been lucky a few times in getting fares as I drive out there and on the way home too. And YES I do want help. SMH...

I just dont have many options down by me. I figured if I got a smaller vehicle, since 100% of the fares that I have gotten so far have been one or two people, I could save on gas and try to minimize my costs? If I got a Prius or some hybrid I could reduce costs. And if I stay in Philly for at least 5 to 6 hours and make over 100 bucks, I I feel that it is better than doing nothing down by me? I know that there are lot of other factors to take into consideration, but right now I am feeling that if even if I don't do as well as you guys if I can do this until it gets busier by me, I can at least earn some extra money to help my family? When I learn the ropes better down by me, and maybe there are places that I am NOT exploring yet, I can cut my time in other areas in order to spend that time closer to home. But for now it seems to be working out albeit as many of you have said, it is a very very slippery slope. I try not to take the ride unless I have at least 10 hours to spend? That is 10 hours including the drive out there and back. I am getting more familiar with the areas, and with that comes some savings as well. But I am exploring the site here and I am exploring my local areas. Please don't think that I am just on this site asking for some magic pill? I am NOT.

Thanks to all for the advice. For it all. I am listening to all of it. Thank you!!!


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

Vince1968 said:


> By the way... I made 298 on Monday-Tuesday into Wed morning. It is a drag taking that ride out there. But I have been lucky a few times in getting fares as I drive out there and on the way home too. And YES I do want help. SMH...
> 
> Thanks to all for the advice. For it all. I am listening to all of it. Thank you!!!


If you were listening to advice, you would be asking the question, "why am I driving an hour r/t for a $12/hr job". Are there no other work options in your hometown community? You're piling 120 deadmiles a day on your rig. Which part of you believes this is a good idea? Smh.


----------



## Lepke (Oct 24, 2014)

Wil_Iam_Fuber'd said:


> If you were listening to advice, you would be asking the question, "why am I driving an hour r/t for a $12/hr job". Are there no other work options in your hometown community? You're piling 120 deadmiles a day on your rig. Which part of you believes this is a good idea? Smh.


If he was driving to Philly for $2.25 a mile as it was this time last year then it wouldn't be a bad deal but for $1.10 a mile it's no great shakes. He could actually make money not that far from his home but it takes a lot of patience and sitting around. I describe it as fishing because like fishing you find a good spot ( a fishing hole) and you wait. Many drivers get frustrated with fishing and want rides one after another. It all goes to that old saying about working smart not hard. If you work both smart and hard you can actually make money in this part of New Jersey.


----------



## Vince1968 (Nov 30, 2015)

Wil_Iam_Fuber'd said:


> If you were listening to advice, you would be asking the question, "why am I driving an hour r/t for a $12/hr job". Are there no other work options in your hometown community? You're piling 120 deadmiles a day on your rig. Which part of you believes this is a good idea? Smh.


No... There are no options that allow me to work whenever I want for how many hours I want, and then make even a minimal amount of money? I am working it around my schedule and am doing it when I want to do it rather than when somebody else tells me that I have to do it. I really appreciate you guys looking out for me and letting me know that it is really not as much as I may be thinking that it is. But I have no illusions here. I know that I have to take into consideration everything you guys are saying. But right now this is my only option and I have to do it this way for now.

Like I said I will hopefully have more options open to me in the future, but for now sadly to say, this is really one of my very few options in my area. Many people have lost their jobs by me because of the closing of the casinos. It is extremely difficult to get work down here. And it's the highest foreclosure County in the country due to that. I do not want to be one of those statistics. So again while appreciating everything you guys are saying I have to go where the money is for now and as long as I am making something that is going to help me, I will continue to do it until I am able to find something else that is better for me. I just still don't understand the animosity it seems towards me and my plan here? I am getting everything you guys are saying. It just doesn't seem like you guys are respecting the fact that whether it's $10 an hour or $15 an hour or $7 an hour, I just happen to be one of those people that actually needs that money. No need for insults though okay? I am just in a position where I have to do this right now. If you are not then more power to you! I am glad that you can do Uber on the side and make $30 an hour or whatever it is that you make. I really AM I'm not hating on you. I am just in a position where even if the money isn't that great, the little bit of money that I am receiving is really going to help. As a matter of fact I cannot wait until I get paid tomorrow from Uber for the first time. It will only be about $400 for four days worth of work, but it is going to help me immensely!


----------



## Lepke (Oct 24, 2014)

Vince1968 said:


> No... There are no options that allow me to work whenever I want for how many hours I want, and then make even a minimal amount of money? I am working it around my schedule and am doing it when I want to do it rather than when somebody else tells me that I have to do it. I really appreciate you guys looking out for me and letting me know that it is really not as much as I may be thinking that it is. But I have no illusions here. I know that I have to take into consideration everything you guys are saying. But right now this is my only option and I have to do it this way for now.
> 
> Like I said I will hopefully have more options open to me in the future, but for now sadly to say, this is really one of my very few options in my area. Many people have lost their jobs by me because of the closing of the casinos. It is extremely difficult to get work down here. And it's the highest foreclosure County in the country due to that. I do not want to be one of those statistics. So again while appreciating everything you guys are saying I have to go where the money is for now and as long as I am making something that is going to help me, I will continue to do it until I am able to find something else that is better for me. I just still don't understand the animosity it seems towards me and my plan here? I am getting everything you guys are saying. It just doesn't seem like you guys are respecting the fact that whether it's $10 an hour or $15 an hour or $7 an hour, I just happen to be one of those people that actually needs that money. No need for insults though okay? I am just in a position where I have to do this right now. If you are not then more power to you! I am glad that you can do Uber on the side and make $30 an hour or whatever it is that you make. I really AM I'm not hating on you. I am just in a position where even if the money isn't that great, the little bit of money that I am receiving is really going to help. As a matter of fact I cannot wait until I get paid tomorrow from Uber for the first time. It will only be about $400 for four days worth of work, but it is going to help me immensely!


Working when you want to is fine but you may have to work when the money is there. 
A lot of people think you just turn it on when you want and turn it off when you want but you can turn it on at a time when there's no people traveling and you'll get nothing. I don't know if you have a full time day job or if you're unemployed but if you can turn it on around 4 o'clock in the morning till around 7 or 8 in the morning you could find yourself taking one ride to a New York Airport and make a day's pay.


----------



## 60000_TaxiFares (Dec 3, 2015)

I had to look twice for a minute.... (he's driven _5 months_ ... _5 weeks_ and going broke... oh, 5 days??)

5 days and you're going to uproot your life , move north , cost yourself $$ doing so , purchase a newer Prius.... All because you need money? (in this case , sums like 100 bucks bandied about .) Where are you going to afford this if you need money desperate?

SLOW DOWN. Most will advise "Ubering" for a newbie ,on a newer car , especially is a no-no.

It takes time to figure out the area (alas more than 5 days... too early for longer term plans)

If you are anywhere near spitting distance to .75 - .90 cents a mile you may want to put the Ubering on the back burner and search elsewhere for employment.

CC



Vince1968 said:


> By the way... I made 298 on Monday-Tuesday into Wed morning. About 20 hours total including commute. It is a drag taking that ride out there. But I have been lucky a few times in getting fares as I drive out there and on the way home too. And YES I do want help. SMH...
> 
> I just dont have many options down by me. I figured if I got a smaller vehicle, since 100% of the fares that I have gotten so far have been one or two people, I could save on gas and try to minimize my costs? If I got a Prius or some hybrid I could reduce costs. And if I stay in Philly for at least 5 to 6 hours and make over 100 bucks, I I feel that it is better than doing nothing down by me? I know that there are lot of other ...... out there and back. I am getting more familiar with the areas, and with that comes some savings as well. But I am exploring the site here and I am exploring my local areas. Please don't think that I am just on this site asking for some magic pill? I am NOT.
> 
> Thanks to all for the advice. For it all. I am listening to all of it. Thank you!!!


----------



## D"icy"K (Jun 8, 2015)

I drive about an hour fri/sat one way from western loudoun co. and start night off in ballston and go back and forth to dc, then later
concentrate on universities, then clarendon last call, then dc last call. After expenses I'm clearing $125 a night consistently. I've been
driving since this past June. I must be missing the boat on surges though, maybe one weekend. The denser the population, the busier
you stay. Short rides, long rides, you only make money when you have pax. Make the trip to Philly, gas is cheap. It's not for the faint of
heart. Maintain a good attitude, drive defensivly and courteous, and you'll make more money, but it is a grind.


----------



## JerseyBoy911 (Nov 14, 2015)

Vince1968 said:


> No... There are no options that allow me to work whenever I want for how many hours I want, and then make even a minimal amount of money? I am working it around my schedule and am doing it when I want to do it rather than when somebody else tells me that I have to do it. I really appreciate you guys looking out for me and letting me know that it is really not as much as I may be thinking that it is. But I have no illusions here. I know that I have to take into consideration everything you guys are saying. But right now this is my only option and I have to do it this way for now.
> 
> Like I said I will hopefully have more options open to me in the future, but for now sadly to say, this is really one of my very few options in my area. Many people have lost their jobs by me because of the closing of the casinos. It is extremely difficult to get work down here. And it's the highest foreclosure County in the country due to that. I do not want to be one of those statistics. So again while appreciating everything you guys are saying I have to go where the money is for now and as long as I am making something that is going to help me, I will continue to do it until I am able to find something else that is better for me. I just still don't understand the animosity it seems towards me and my plan here? I am getting everything you guys are saying. It just doesn't seem like you guys are respecting the fact that whether it's $10 an hour or $15 an hour or $7 an hour, I just happen to be one of those people that actually needs that money. No need for insults though okay? I am just in a position where I have to do this right now. If you are not then more power to you! I am glad that you can do Uber on the side and make $30 an hour or whatever it is that you make. I really AM I'm not hating on you. I am just in a position where even if the money isn't that great, the little bit of money that I am receiving is really going to help. As a matter of fact I cannot wait until I get paid tomorrow from Uber for the first time. It will only be about $400 for four days worth of work, but it is going to help me immensely!


Don't worry man, people just love to hate. They dont know you or the reality of your situation. Keep doing what youre doin just be smart about it and like I said. ..calculate everything. Some days you make bank other days you make peanuts


----------



## Vince1968 (Nov 30, 2015)

Ok... Thanks... I dont understand the continuing to try and get me to stop? WTF?

And you guys really think that I am going to uproot my life here in everything else just after driving a few days? I guess I must be getting the point across wrong? I was asking about doing all this and when I mentioned getting a different vehicle I was just wondering if it would work out where I would be able to save money on gas and then not put so many miles or wear and tear on my minivan if I'm not utilizing it for XL? I didn't think I had to get into specific details about every little aspect of my ideas in order for you guys to understand? But then I guess the ones that don't fully understand are the ones that are so negative about everything that I'm saying here? I pretty much have as much advice as I think I need. Thank you very much everybody for the negative comments and for the positive ones. This D icy k gets it. He is doing when I am doing and he is making some bread. I may not be able to make as much as many of you on here, but I will make more than what I'm making by staying home and doing nothing. And there are no jobs in my area that will allow me to do this on my own schedule.

I need another vehicle anyway. So without really getting into details I was thinking about getting a vehicle that would be more helpful with my driving for Uber rather than just picking out of vehicle without taking that into consideration. When I mentioned getting a vehicle better on gas that what I was talking about. Not that I would go out and purchase a separate vehicle just for Uber? Jesus Christ! I don't know what kind of people you guys usually hang out or work around but if you actually really even thought that I considered buying a new vehicle just to Uber after only driving for them for 5 days it says more about the people that you associate with then about me that's for sure because that's not what I was thinking about.

Just for the record. I would never do some of the things you guys are doing on this board. I don't understand why anyone would waste their time in insulting me or ridiculing my ideas? If you think its a bad idea just flat out told me and give me a reason why if you're going to spend your time commenting. Otherwise why insult someone you don't even know on their true good intentions and trying to support his family? And don't give me this b******* that well you're trying to help? Because that's not the way to help. You don't help someone by insulting them and ridiculing them.

I have done the math. I will continue to do what I'm doing for the next couple of week. If I see that during the week even when it is slower that I will be averaging over 1:25 a day working for Uber then I will continue.? This will give me more than $1,000 per week. That is certainly more than enough to handle the wear and tear and the gas and tolls. Isn't it? And when I get better at what I am doing I will be able to utilize some of the suggestions that you guys are making in allowing me to earn more money. 

I've made my decision thanks for your help no need to comment anymore especially if you're going to insult me please. Don't waste your time please?


----------



## Lepke (Oct 24, 2014)

Vince1968 said:


> Ok... Thanks... I dont understand the continuing to try and get me to stop? WTF?
> 
> And you guys really think that I am going to uproot my life here in everything else just after driving a few days? I guess I must be getting the point across wrong? I was asking about doing all this and when I mentioned getting a different vehicle I was just wondering if it would work out where I would be able to save money on gas and then not put so many miles or wear and tear on my minivan if I'm not utilizing it for XL? I didn't think I had to get into specific details about every little aspect of my ideas in order for you guys to understand? But then I guess the ones that don't fully understand are the ones that are so negative about everything that I'm saying here? I pretty much have as much advice as I think I need. Thank you very much everybody for the negative comments and for the positive ones. This D icy k gets it. He is doing when I am doing and he is making some bread. I may not be able to make as much as many of you on here, but I will make more than what I'm making by staying home and doing nothing. And there are no jobs in my area that will allow me to do this on my own schedule.
> 
> ...


Definitely keep the minivan you can make some very good money doing XL. 
You really should move this entire discussion to the New Jersey section where you can speak to New Jersey drivers who are in a similar situation. 
Believe it or not we actually help each other out over there. 
While there is perfectly good information to be gleaned from drivers in LA, Chicago, Ohio, Washington DC and Florida, what you really need is to talk to New Jersey drivers and possibly Philadelphia drivers.


----------



## Vince1968 (Nov 30, 2015)

Thanks Lepke...

Could you let me know how I could move the discussion over? 

Also... Does it matter that my city does not show up in the city list? Thats why I cant check the heat map for activity. Thats why I was asking you all these questions in this post. How am I going to find the busy spots with no heat maps? I mean. I know I can go into the forum and start asking around, but then I would be relying on someone's word if they would tell me the truth at all? Any event I guess that's the only choice I have right? It's unfortunate though because to be able to look at the heat map for instance for Philly and know that in certain areas I will be able to go to a spot and be assured that there will be some good business is reassuring. In my area not only is there no heat map but no surge either? Is there anything that I can do about that with Uber to get them to represent for my area on the map?


----------



## Lepke (Oct 24, 2014)

Your city is New Jersey. 
Are the heat maps your talking about lyft heat maps or uber? You don't need heat maps to get good work. Half the time their büllshît anyway.
You need to find the closest place to make money, preferably east of the Parkway.

You are available between 4 and 7 in the morning you might be able to strike a deal with local business travelers. You could get a steady Newark Airport for Philadelphia Airport with the passenger goes once a week and uses you exclusively. There is other shit you will learn but not in this section or thread. 

Go to the New Jersey section and go to the Philadelphia section introduce yourself in both those places.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Hi Vince. I'm sorry. I'm not a hater. I really want to help. Can I respectfully ask you to use question marks properly? You don't need them at the end of every statement.

And Lepke, it's they're, not their.

Sorry. It's early and I'm grumpy.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

I picked on him already for criticizing another poster's spelling, while using a misspelled word to do so. So I didn't want to pile it on about his punctuation. He was sounding like what we in SoCal call a "Valley Girl." (They make each spoken sentence sound like a question.) Nothing to do with his efforts to learn how best to improve his situation, of course, just makes his posts harder to follow(?)(?)


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

You should immediately go out and buy or lease a new car to drive for Uber. Drive to Philly or wherever the work is. Don't worry about going into debt or not making money because Uber is the greatest company on the planet. I saw a Craigslist Ad where Uber said you can make $1000 per week. They couldn't say it if it wasn't true. Go out and buy a new car and watch the cash come rolling in. Uber is going to be raising everyone's rate any day now so we all will be making more life changing money.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Lepke said:


> Your city is New Jersey.
> Are the heat maps your talking about lyft heat maps or uber? You don't need heat maps to get good work. Half the time their büllshît anyway.
> You need to find the closest place to make money, preferably east of the Parkway.
> 
> ...


OP, Lepke has your back. Do as he advises - which I am guessing you already are.

My two-cents: keep using the minivan for the moment and add Lyft to your options.

BEST OF LUCK!


----------



## AlpacaKiller (Jan 7, 2015)

FrankMartin said:


> working uber is about knowing where/when to wait for the long-haul rides on the highway. think about it - driving around-town what mph are you getting ... maybe 15, with all the stoplights, stopsigns, congestion and speedbumps? earning 88cents (.8*1.1) a mile translates to $13/hour if you can stay hired 100% of the time, which is unlikely even if you get pings with no downtime because you have to deadhead to the pickup. we get $3.20 on min-fare jobs, so you would need to do 4 of those an hour to equal the single drive around-town for an hour job, which might be possible in high population density areas. so your inclination to drive to philly is not wrong. however, driving on the highway at 60mph pays about $53/hour (.8*1.10 * 60, where i drive.) so one hour-long drive on the highway = 17 min-fare jobs. which would you prefer?
> 
> my tip: google your vicinity for high wealth-per-capita areas- you probably know a few. you'd be friggin surprised how many of the 1% want an uberX to drive them instead of a chauffer driven limo.


You need to listen to Frank.... This is the best advice I have seen in this thread.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

Pizza deliveries easy money even if you have to do dishes and scrub the floor especially in a large city like New York New Jersey Chicago hundreds of thousands of customers.

Check your credit score. Yeah I know we all know what our credit score is. You can do that at one of the online sites that's free. By law every year you can get a copy of your three credit reports. You should do that too. There's information on it about when any bad record will be removed.

Also I'm not too good at it either, & I forgot one stupid little thing I could have done to save $30 a month. Hopefully I'll remember it. The ideas about grocery shopping turning the thermostat back turning lights off. And don't buy too much food

That's my input if I had to I would change the money. Good luck


----------



## FrankMartin (Nov 27, 2015)

I have to stop driving for UBER CT - here's why: *I'm broke. *I have given this my best try, it doesn't work for me. Here's the sordid details:
10,000 miles on an old car -
repairs and gas: $3270 (new altenator, battery, brakes, tires, motor mounts, 500gal gas @$2.7/g )
net pay from UBER: $3387.3
net tips from Riders: ~$100.00

*net profit: $217.3 (sum total pay for 1.5 mos work!)*

*The only way driving for UBER makes any sense is if you can defray the cost of commuting to a real job in CT. *
In the true sense of the ride-share meaning. This is a feature not yet available in CT. It is being beta-tested in SF.

I am an idiot. I have had a wake-up call here. I need help. Debt counseling. Am now desparate for a real job. Help!


----------



## Dts08 (Feb 25, 2015)

Good advice here for you...but listen..do not go into to much debt or long term financial contracts and depend on Ubering as your only source to help you pay it off...one bad rider can fabicate or embelish an incident and you will be deactivated without notice for who ever knows how long..


----------



## HHTJ (Dec 13, 2015)

Vince1968 said:


> Hey Jersey Boy...
> 
> You are absolutely right! I drove into Philly last night for the first time. I got there at about 3:30 a.m. and from 3:45 until 8:30 this morning I was nonstop driving and picking up Fares. It was definitely worth it and I didn't even know where the heck I was going most of the time. I just will probably have to invest in a smaller car, because I now have a minivan and I cannot risk it breaking down in Philly then leaving my family with no way to get around?
> 
> Has anybody tried the Bama leasing options? It looks like a pretty good deal and they do all the maintenance for you for free? Most of the rides that I got in Philly, in fact all of the rides I got in Philly, and I'm talking about it nonstop from the time I got there to the time I left, were single person rides anyway. So I don't really think I would lose out that much if I didn't bring my minivan and brought they newer more reliable car. What do you guys think?


----------



## HHTJ (Dec 13, 2015)

not sure about the east coast but out here you can find a 2006-2007 taurus for about $1000. that saves your minivan and its a pretty easy car to fix, drive, and for a v6 real good mpg i've had plenty of them. just an idea.

because i dont believe in wasting money on a car payment.


----------



## FrankMartin (Nov 27, 2015)

Vince1968 said:


> So if you guys don't mind, what is a average night for you? What I mean is how much per hour? Forget about gas and tolls and everything else I don't really care about that right now. I just want to know as far as with Uber fares how much is a good night to you? Maybe my making $90 in 5 hours isnt really that good? Maybe you guys speak from experience and making way more and that's why? I'm not trying to be sarcastic I'm really wants to know. Also, I didn't get any surge time. I don't know why that was? I guess I just wasn't looking up to pick up or drop off in an area that was surging? But maybe next time I'm in those areas right? And as far as moving to Philly, I cannot. My main job is in the South Jersey area and it would be brutal is for me to move do Philly because then I would still have to drive to South Jersey 5 days a week absolutely.


Stick with the regular job. UBER'ing will use up your car's odometer, for little gain, AS I FOUND OUT THE HARD-WAY. The only way it makes sense for you is if you can find fares going your way around your commute time and be willing to be late to complete a drop-off. This directional feature of UBER is in beta-test in the SF area and will be limited to twice a day. My true hourly numbers are something like $15 before expenses. After expenses, something like .02/hour (no kidding.) Brakes, tires, oil changes, gas all eat away at the costs.


----------



## HHTJ (Dec 13, 2015)

Chicago areas are surge to 2.8x last nite bout 7pm.... rain and sat nite... soo yea i dont indulge into the city but anyone know the comparison with lyft currently 
as i said i WAS gonna drive last nite until i got discouraged about my rating and didnt do nothing last nite


----------

